# GTA 5 schnell Downloaden



## Jan0203 (24. Oktober 2019)

Hey, ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber meine Frage :

Ich wohne aufm Dorf und habe eine Bambus leitung (Maximal 250 Kb/s Download) und wollte mir jetzt GTA 5 installieren welches Aktuell 100 Gb groß ist, und das mindestens 1-2 Wochen dauern würde und ich mein PC nicht so gerne so extrem lange anlassen würde. Kennt vlt ein Tipp wie man evtl. mit LTE downloaden könnte, mein PC hat nur ein LAN anschluss kein Wlan. Bei mir Zuhause würde ich mit Telekom und Vodafon netz LTE bekommen.

Hoffe auf Antworten...


----------



## AlphaMale (24. Oktober 2019)

Kein Freund in der Nähe, dem du mal kurz den Launcher installieren kannst und dann bei dem runterladen ? Bei einer 2 monatigen Kabel Problematik bei uns, habe ich in der Nachbarstadt bei einem Kumpel mal Steam installiert, Arma 3 nebst allen Mods (ca. 147 GB) runtergeladen und dann bei mir importiert im Steam. Geht das bei dir auch ?


----------



## claster17 (24. Oktober 2019)

Jan0203 schrieb:


> Kennt vlt ein Tipp wie man evtl. mit LTE downloaden könnte, mein PC hat nur ein LAN anschluss kein Wlan. Bei mir Zuhause würde ich mit Telekom und Vodafon netz LTE bekommen.



Mit einem angeschlossenen Handy kannst du jeden Computer WLAN- und LTE-fähig machen. Nennt sich USB-Thethering.


----------



## Jan0203 (24. Oktober 2019)

Die frage die ich mir stelle ist, wie viel GB Datenvolumen bräuchte man für 100 GB download.. Es gibt ja extrem viele Anbieter die LTE Sticks anbieten


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde mal schätzen 100GB. So viel eben wie du runterladen möchtest.


----------



## CoLuxe (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich musste ebenfalls bis letztes Wochenende mit ner 6 Mbit/s Leitung leben.
Freenet Funk (Unlimited Datenvolumen für 30 € im Monat) hat das ganz deutlich angenehmer gemacht. Wie oben schon gesagt USB-Thethering/Hotspot machts möglich.
Musst halt nur gucken, ob O2/Eplus bei dir vernünftiges Netz hat.

Wobei auch der 1 GB Tarif (21 €) unlimited ist. Warum auch immer


----------



## max310kc (24. Oktober 2019)

Such dir jemanden mit Telekom-Vertrag, verbinde sein Handy, aktiviere USB-Thethering und buche 5€ für eine "Dayflat unlimited"
Dürfte wenns eine einmalige Sache ist ziemlich das günstigste sein.


----------



## Jan0203 (24. Oktober 2019)

@CoLuxe das hört sich sehr interessant an. 

Aber ich bin auxh O2 Kunde und hier ist kein LTE.


----------



## Jan0203 (24. Oktober 2019)

@max310kc leider kenne ich kein mit Telekom, Bzw. es würde keiner sowas dann machen.


----------



## CoLuxe (24. Oktober 2019)

Jan0203 schrieb:


> @CoLuxe das hört sich sehr interessant an.
> 
> Aber ich bin auxh O2 Kunde und hier ist kein LTE.


Ja dann macht das natürlich wenig Sinn.


----------



## Jan0203 (25. Oktober 2019)

@max kann ich nicht selber ein prepaid holen und dann das aktivieren  

Bin echt am überlegen ob ich das mache, für 24 stunden kann ich ja dann noch andere spiele Downloaden


----------



## max310kc (25. Oktober 2019)

Glaube, dass die Option nur bei normalen Verträgen geht. 

War denke ich zumindest mal so, da müsste man mal genauer nachschauen.


----------



## Jan0203 (25. Oktober 2019)

Ja, ist nur für Vertrag Kunden.

Hat sonst wer noch Vorschläge?


----------



## DaXXes (25. Oktober 2019)

PC ins Auto einladen, zu jemandem fahren der ne schnellere Internetleitung hat und dort runterladen.


----------



## Jan0203 (26. Oktober 2019)

Also, ich hab mir eine prepaid Karte von Telekom geholt und dir dayflat drauf gemacht, und das geht wirklich. Telekom meinte aber ab dem 30.10 gibt das Day flat unlimited nicht mehr. Downloade gta gerade mit 246 MBits.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

Dann hau rein, damit du noch alles kriegst, was du willst.


----------



## Jan0203 (27. Oktober 2019)

Hab noch 10 Stunden zeit  

Erstmal alle Spiele Downloaden


----------

